
Getting started with offline-first using UpUp - mattlutze
https://www.talater.com/upup/getting-started-with-offline-first.html?platform=hootsuite
======
herbst
Its even simpler and less code without the library!

Offline Manifests are easy, but i forget all the time about them. I also
assume no user would even get the idea to check if my website by chance is
available offline. I guess most users never heard about that feature to begin
with.

